

Poll: How long for a top quartile programmer to be proficient in a new language? - fnazeeri

I'm not a programmer (unless you count my Fortran 77 experience from my undergrad days), but it seems to me that programming languages have a half life of about 3 years.  So I'm wondering, are there benchmarks, rules of thumb or perhaps just anecdotes on proficiency?<p>Here's a poll (I'll post results here). http://poll.pollcode.com/dCYd
======
veyron
If you want to make an HN poll: <http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

I thought the karma threshold for this was pretty low

~~~
fnazeeri
Thx, I recreated this poll here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2618678>

